# Anyone selling used suspension setup?



## madsentra (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi I'm lookin' for a used suspension setup (OEM OR aftermarket) that is still fully functional that anyone may have lying around. I got an old 89 Max that is dying right now slamming on anything with a hump cuz the old springs and struts are dead. Give me an email at [email protected] or PM me here

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

try going to maxima.org and look in the classifieds there. always tons of stuff for sale over there.


----------

